# FREE Horse in Pierce City, Missouri



## caleybooth (Mar 11, 2011)

I know those craigslist ads don't stay up for a long time, so here's the picture and the description: 










"

Gelding got attacked by my donkey, need to rehome him, i cant take care of him on my own, I have tried, but not succeeded. He's got a cut on his ear, needs penecillin daily bout 5 more, and betadine on his ear. He was wormy when i got him, vet had him on a rigorous worm schedule, he has one more worming due on Aug 13th, ..I just cant do it myself and my helper is gone..thanks ""


----------



## EquestEquine (Aug 15, 2010)

that's sad! Wish I was closer and had more experience!!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

That horse is malnourished. Not sure I believe the line about the vet. Someone should call the humane society. That horse hasn't had enough groceries in a long time. That doesn't happen from a run in with a donkey.


----------

